# For those not intimidated or afraid!!



## Gary Melton (Sep 8, 2012)

Some  in your face MKD gear! We are proud to bring our new Infidel shirts! Mention your Shadow Spear membership and receive 10% off AND Free Shipping.
$24.95
Colors: Grey, Tan
Sizes: M, L, XL
Order: Email your order at meltonknifeanddesign@yahoo.com 
Friend us at our FB page Mkd Knives
Enjoy and thanks for your support!
Gary


----------



## Polar Bear (Sep 8, 2012)

Do you have a way to get them in "Man" sizes? XXL Tall


----------



## Gary Melton (Sep 8, 2012)

Polar Bear said:


> Do you have a way to get them in "Man" sizes? XXL Tall


 
I have the XXL Tall "Man" Belly shirts, they give everyone a peak of your mid drift, high light any navel peircings, and tramp stamps. They say XL but dont pay any attention to that. ;)


----------



## Gary Melton (Sep 8, 2012)

Polar Bear said:


> Do you have a way to get them in "Man" sizes? XXL Tall


 To give you a more serious and professional answer is no, I dont at the moment but when I get through this batch I will order that size and pm you to let know when I have them in. Thanks PB!


----------



## Polar Bear (Sep 8, 2012)

Sweet or let me know what 1 would cost special order. I am use to higher prices because of my size


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Sep 8, 2012)

Nice looking shirt bro, I'll order one towards the end of the month... Shoot me an email or PM with who you went through to have them made, I need to get some made for my company.


----------

